# Pictures to help people planning a trip to MVCI in Europe



## davewasbaloo (Sep 12, 2010)

I was tidying up some of my photos today and thought I might share pictures from all the European MVCI resorts if people are interested. These do not have huge details written up yet (due to time) or pictures of things in the area as there are other threads that do that, but they show some of the key features of the 4 resorts - Ile De France, Playa Andaluzia, Marbella Beach and Son Antem.

We do love and can recommend them all for different reasons.

Enjoy.

Marriott Ile De France - at Disneyland Paris, France (we own here)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=222518&id=744599997&l=98a4335b42


Marriott Playa Andaluzia, Estepona, Costa Del Sol, Spain

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=222515&id=744599997&l=b8a518f204


Marriott Marbella Beach Resort, Costa Del Sol Spain

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=192462&id=744599997&l=6554b681c6


Marriott Son Antum Mallorca Spain

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=11793&id=744599997&l=8cc1435747

And just for fun, here is the one US resort we have tried out.

Marriott Newport Coast, California, USA

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=222529&id=744599997&l=a24e2b1b15


----------



## lll1929 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## davewasbaloo (Sep 12, 2010)

My pleasure.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice! THANKS


----------

